# Michelin Pro 3 Race Tyres



## Bianchi-67 (19 May 2012)

I just ordered Michelin Pro 3 Race tyres from Evans Cycles. Should I have gone for Conti GP4000 or the new Pro 4? I got the Pro 3s for £18.00 each as Evans were able to price match.


----------



## NotFabian (19 May 2012)

Ive just posted on bargains sub forum re pro race. 
I race on pro race 3, most of my club mates using clinchers do too, fantastic value at £18, at that money you can't go far wrong.


----------



## NorthernSky (18 Dec 2012)

i got the pro 4 service course. product details say they have some the best wet grip. how do they achive that when it looks like a slick tyre 
http://www.michelin.co.uk/bicycle/learn-share/bicycle-guide/new-michelin-pro4-range


----------



## Dan B (18 Dec 2012)

Tread on car tyres is to prevent aquaplaning. To Aquaplane on a thin bike tyre with a circular cross section you'd need to be doing something in excess of 100mph, so a slick tyre is actually better than one with tread as it has more rubber in contact with the road


----------



## NorthernSky (18 Dec 2012)

ah ok. good to know as i'll be riding them over the winter


----------



## dan_bo (18 Dec 2012)

Good luck with them Pro3s over the winter la.


----------



## Globalti (18 Dec 2012)

I've been using Pro 3s for three years now and I think they are an excellent tyre, winter or summer. I can't believe how comfortable they are and the grip is very good, even on the icy roads of last week.

You got a bargain there as well. Evans, you say?


----------



## Leaway2 (18 Dec 2012)

cruiser31 said:


> i got the pro 4 service course. product details say they have some the best wet grip. how do they achive that when it looks like a slick tyre
> http://www.michelin.co.uk/bicycle/learn-share/bicycle-guide/new-michelin-pro4-range


 
As always Sheldon has the answer.

http://sheldonbrown.com/tyres.html


----------



## Herzog (18 Dec 2012)

I always race PR3 in the wet, they're great. They tend to suffer from cutting up though, and I've given up using them for commuting.


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Dec 2012)

I concur Pro3s are fast rolling but as commuter tyre in winter nae good. Might take a pop at some for me other bike though as other places were doing them cheap as well!


----------



## NorthernSky (18 Dec 2012)

Leaway2 said:


> As always Sheldon has the answer.
> 
> http://sheldonbrown.com/tyres.html


 
thanks, good info:
'Tread for on-road use
Bicycle tyres for on-road use have no need of any sort of tread features; in fact, the best road tyres are perfectly smooth, with no tread at all!
Unfortunately, most people assume that a smooth tyre will be slippery, so this type of tyre is difficult to sell to unsophisticated cyclists. Most tyre makers cater to this by putting a very fine pattern on their tyres, mainly for cosmetic and marketing reasons. If you examine a section of asphalt or concrete, you'll see that the texture of the road itself is much "knobbier" than the tread features of a good-quality road tyre. Since the tyre is flexible, even a slick tyre deforms as it comes into contact with the pavement, acquiring the shape of the pavement texture, only while in contact with the road.
People ask, "But don't slick tyres get slippery on wet roads, or worse yet, wet metal features such as expansion joints, paint stripes, or railroad tracks?" The answer is, yes, they do. So do tyres with tread. All tyres are slippery in these conditions. Tread features make no improvement in this.'

i won't be commuting with my pro 4s, just for winter runs to stay in shape


----------



## Globalti (18 Dec 2012)

In tests worn-out car tyres with no tread out-performed new tyres.... until it rained.


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 Dec 2012)

For a penny under £45 you can get two Pro4 tyres and lightish tubes. I have just changed to these from Pro3's and they do seem good.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Dec 2012)

Michelin Pro-Race are what God and his family would choose .....


----------



## black'n'yellow (18 Dec 2012)

God rides tubs - everyone knows that.


----------



## youngoldbloke (18 Dec 2012)

Found the PR3s cut up really badly* - are the PR4s any better? I wouldn't buy them again because of this - GP4000S for next summer.
*this over summer/early autumn. On the other hand the Gatorskins I have been using late autumn/winter have no sign of damage at all in spite of the appalling condition of the roads.


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2012)

PR2 and PR4 cut up less than the 3. The 4 addressed the cutting up issue and further improved grip.

Cracking tyres all of the Pro Race. Not a commute or winter tyre though. Lithion 2s or Pro Race endurance, or even conti. 4 seasons.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Dec 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> God rides tubs - everyone knows that.


 That's not what he told me ....


----------



## e-rider (18 Dec 2012)

Pro3 Race tyres are pretty decent tyres, however, they don't last that long and the side walls are not very strong, so if you hit a pot hole or similar and put a small cut in the sidewall you might experience a blowout not long after - fast rolling and light though. GP4000s are of pretty similar spec.
Vredestein Fortezza tricomps, are similar but slightly heavier duty at 20g heavier per tyre but last a bit longer as a result; and they take 175psi!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (19 Dec 2012)

I put pro race 3's on my old peugot hack...now im the fastest bloke down the supermarket and back


----------



## bianchi1 (19 Dec 2012)

I'm in the 'pro race 3 cut up bad' camp. Save them for the summer and even then be prepared for a pit stop or two.


----------



## Globalti (19 Dec 2012)

You must be doing something wrong; I've been using Pro 3s for three years or more on the terrible roads we have in the Ribble Valley and Bowland and I've never had one cut up or shred and I don't think I've even had a puncture... no, I'm sure I've never had a puncture.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (19 Dec 2012)

*Perhaps rider weight has an affect..I am a big guy 6'4 and i was heavy when i was riding those on my bianchi...i got lots of internal punctures when i went over bumps etc on the rear tyre. Now I have durano fitted to the bianchi and have lost weight no punctures! Having said that since fittting the pro 3's to the hack I have only had one flat on it...hmmm...*

*The pro 3's really do roll nice though...now im thinner i may re fit them on th ebianchi in th esummer and see what happens *


----------



## dodgy (19 Dec 2012)

I use PR3 on both my good weather and bad weather bikes. No problems, only criticism is the mileage I get out of them, roughly 2000 miles on the back, 3000 on the front.


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 Dec 2012)

I'm 9 stone 8, so I don't think it's weight related. Maybe it the over enthusiastic top dressing we 'enjoy' in this area every summer.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (19 Dec 2012)

Ratzzzzz...spoke to soon...just got a flat on pro3's on way back from supermarket...got a right good soaking and several expletives were directed towards the sky


----------



## fossyant (19 Dec 2012)

Pro Race are the best tyres IMHO, and I won't use anything else on the two road bikes. One is running Pro2 the other new Pro4's. They get even better when you fit Michelin Latex tubes. Whoooosh noises as you ride, they just sing to you.


----------



## Nebulous (19 Dec 2012)

I had prorace 3s really liked them but after about 1500 miles they started puncturing so I changed them for 4's. Round about the same mileage and they were looking pretty good, but the back one developed a cut. I think it was a one-off so I've bought a pair of those ones from Chain Reaction. Combine it with the £15 off £99 and you get a pair of them with tubes for about £38


----------



## User482 (20 Dec 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Good luck with them Pro3s over the winter la.


 
I did a long ride in absolutely filthy conditions recently, and the Pro 3s were faultless. I guess they're not as durable as some tyres (they are a race tyre after all) but I would have no qualms about riding them in winter.


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Dec 2012)

Pro4 currently £19.50 on Wiggle
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/michelin-pro4-service-course-folding-road-tyre/

Tempted, I must say... also skint!


----------



## Globalti (20 Dec 2012)

Hmmmm... I quite fancy trying latex tubes, just to see how they ride. 

_*Nips off to drop a note in Santa's letterbox*_


----------



## dan_bo (20 Dec 2012)

User482 said:


> I did a long ride in absolutely filthy conditions recently, and the Pro 3s were faultless. I guess they're not as durable as some tyres (they are a race tyre after all) but I would have no qualms about riding them in winter.


 
I had some flinty problems with them last winter-but on top of that they just feel too......_nice_ to be used on anything but clean,dry roads.

And they do sound ace with latex tubes.


----------



## fossyant (20 Dec 2012)

Globalti said:


> Hmmmm... I quite fancy trying latex tubes, just to see how they ride.
> 
> _*Nips off to drop a note in Santa's letterbox*_


 
BTW they go flat in about 48 hours so you haven't got a puncture. Well worth it for the best bike. Whoosh !


----------



## addictfreak (21 Dec 2012)

bianchi1 said:


> I'm in the 'pro race 3 cut up bad' camp. Save them for the summer and even then be prepared for a pit stop or two.



Me too, I only use them on my 'good' bike but have gone through quite a few due to cutting up etc.


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 Dec 2012)

Globalti said:


> You must be doing something wrong; I've been using Pro 3s for three years or more on the terrible roads we have in the Ribble Valley and Bowland and I've never had one cut up or shred and I don't think I've even had a puncture... no, I'm sure I've never had a puncture.


 

nope they defo cut up, I`m a good 95kg so you could understand that however my neighbour is very light and his were the same, however they are fast tyres . Will maybe pick up pro4s in new year.

edit the previous versions did not cut up like Pro3's and that is over the same journeys!


----------



## lozcs (22 Dec 2012)

Didn't have much joy with PRO3's

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tyre-blow-out.112611/


----------



## Bianchi-67 (4 Jun 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> *Perhaps rider weight has an affect..I am a big guy 6'4 and i was heavy when i was riding those on my bianchi...i got lots of internal punctures when i went over bumps etc on the rear tyre. Now I have durano fitted to the bianchi and have lost weight no punctures! Having said that since fittting the pro 3's to the hack I have only had one flat on it...hmmm...*
> 
> *The pro 3's really do roll nice though...now im thinner i may re fit them on th ebianchi in th esummer and see what happens *


Which Bianchi do you ride?


----------



## Globalti (4 Jun 2013)

Well I'm still riding the same Pro 3s now as when that discussion started and they're still fine after the winter. I've had one puncture and that was when my front wheel hit a stone in the road square on at 38 going down hill, so my fault. 

Since then I've experimented with latex inners - loved them, loved the ride and the sound but gave up in the end as they're just too fragile. Also tried Continental's lightweight race butyl inners, liked them almost as much but also given up as they're prone to getting trapped between the bead and the rim then pushing the rim off and bursting out.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (4 Jun 2013)

I ride a bianchi c2c alu carb 2010 frame veloce in Celeste green


----------



## jdtate101 (4 Jun 2013)

Don't like Pro3's personally. Much prefer Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX, and PBK were recently selling them for £25 each...now thats a bargain.


----------



## Globalti (4 Jun 2013)

Anyone know of any deals on Pro 3s right now?


----------



## youngoldbloke (4 Jun 2013)

Planet X, 22.99. Light 19.99


----------



## Globalti (4 Jun 2013)

Mmmm... the Light version is really nice but a bit too fragile for our crappy roads.


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Jun 2013)

Pro4 Service course are on offer at CRC. Having ridden both pro3 and Pro4's at the same price point the Pro4s are better. £47.99 for a pair including lightweight Michelin inners.


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Jun 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Pro4 Service course are on offer at CRC. Having ridden both pro3 and Pro4's at the same price point the Pro4s are better. £47.99 for a pair including lightweight Michelin inners.


 
I ordered a set of these a cpl of weeks ago and have been running them on my good bike with some Latex tubes. Never used Latex or Pro4 before but so far, so good. Seem grippy and not had a sniff of a visitation...


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Jun 2013)

got pro4 on my bike, got puncture on the first outing but not since then (places offering at the alter of the fairy ). They roll quite well, Pro3s were not too bad as well, some reported them not lasting long but I run them on my fixed and the rear only gave way due to rear breaking (locking wheel).


----------



## mattobrien (4 Jun 2013)

I have fitted the pro 4 comps as an upgrade from Pro3's.

They are lighter at 180grms a tyre and have a higher tread count. They roll beautifully, it's like being on a magic carpet.

Enjoying them so far, but only covered c. 50 miles on them.


----------

